# My Cigar Hero: Post yours!



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

The wabbit!


----------



## rawlic (Jun 10, 2007)

The MAN!


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

To hell with them fellas, buzzards got to eat, same as worms.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

MCS


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

*litto gomez

*


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

<< Denny Crane..


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

Winston Churchill :ss


----------



## frogman18 (Jul 2, 2007)

Gotta be Groucho!!!!


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Don Pepin, son Jaime and rjs!




Our Fearless Leader, on the right!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mmmmm hmmmmmm. :dr


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

*El Fanfarron*​


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

(Flame suit ON)


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Mmmmm hmmmmmm. :dr


Wow!! :dr :tu


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

The one the only...








:tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## johern (May 25, 2007)

How do you post a pic? I looked at the FAQ but only saw something about avatars.


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)




----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

eriksson20 said:


>


:r:r hahahahahahahhahaahahaha:r:r


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

I don't have a pic of Bryan (Addiction).:ss


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

:dr:dr:dr


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

My buddy who convinced me to try a few. He told me, "I know you're going to enjoy them. They aren't cigarettes. And the socializing is amazing."

I owe him many thanks.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Lets see how much heat this one gets me. :ss


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

How about this guy?


----------



## bc3po (Feb 26, 2005)

These folks and all the rest like them!



:tu


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

field said:


> The one the only...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, it took until the 2nd page for George to make it!?!

Kids.:al


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Some great pics!


----------



## FishNSmoke (Jun 10, 2007)

I like these two guys from times gone by:


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

NCRadioMan said:


> Don Pepin, son Jaime and rjs!
> 
> Our Fearless Leader, on the right!


Who is the guy on the right? I am guessing one of the moderators? Anyways, looks like a seasoned cigar smoker who knows his sheet.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Allen Shore



havana_lover said:


> << Denny Crane..


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

floydpink said:


> Who is the guy on the right? I am guessing one of the moderators? Anyways, looks like a seasoned cigar smoker who knows his sheet.


That is THE man, pds. "Our Fearless Leader"


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

This guy has been pretty herioc at times :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Too cool. :2 :u


----------



## Kngof9ex (May 24, 2007)

Im just gonna bump this one up


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## forrest (Jul 14, 2007)

Miles Davis


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

My cigar hero...


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## hugecanoli (Jun 1, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

eriksson20 said:


>


Whenever my buddy tells me that he had an incredible cigar, I ask him if it had been 'Lewinskied'.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

FishNSmoke said:


> I like these two guys from times gone by:


I already posted Samuel 'Mark Twain' Clemens.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

R877 said:


> I already posted Samuel 'Mark Twain' Clemens.


Two people can't have the same hero? :r

Don't tell that to Michael Jordan....


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> My cigar hero...


:r :r :r

He's mine too!!!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

floydpink said:


> Who is the guy on the right? I am guessing one of the moderators? Anyways, looks like a seasoned cigar smoker who knows his sheet.


what exactly does a seasoned cigar smoker look like?

sorry for the threadjack...

btw i love that pict of klugsie! looks like a senior year highschool pict


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

R877 said:


> I already posted Samuel 'Mark Twain' Clemens.


Just messing with him.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> My cigar hero...


Dave had a mustache is high school?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Another cigar hero for me:


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Dave had a mustache is high school?


Helped him get the ladies....


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Professor said:


> Helped him get the ladies....


...and the "gift".


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

R877 said:


> Whenever my buddy tells me that he had an incredible cigar, I ask him if it had been 'Lewinskied'.


Oh yeah? in a perfect world, they are all you smoke... :tu


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)




----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

My favorite clown.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Aw Jeez!


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Also, not pictured, my father!


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

:tu

Physics, pipes, and cigars, oh my!


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Running a close second to Klugsy, "Min Ron Nee."








<<<---???


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> My cigar hero...


That's Da Klugs, eh? He is moving fast up my cigar hero list. :tuI think he needs a costume and an alter-ego perhaps?  I pictured a stronger-jawline from chompin' on so many gars! Kinda like CS's version of Sgt. Rock!


----------



## Jacob Lima (Jun 25, 2007)

Morgan Freeman


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

TheDirector said:


> That's Da Klugs, eh? I think he needs an alter-ego perhaps?


Trust me when I tell ya, he's already got one of those. :r


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

My hero,,,,,,,,,,,,,Max Cady...






Jerry in Minnesota


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Here's one of my heros.....


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

:r


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

My real hero in production? Pepin. My famous hero- Bobby Darin (yeah they were plastic tipped but still black leaf cigars!

but the real winner is my crazy half siamise cat Nermul.... shes loves em alright, just not in the way most of us do


http://imageshack.us
http://imageshack.us

original post is here- few extra pics  http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=21890


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Denny Crane, he set the bar for the rest of us to achieve. I am still working in that direction.

TT:cb


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:ss:ss:ss:ss Good ole Red Skeleton


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> How about this guy?





bc3po said:


> These folks and all the rest like them!
> 
> 
> 
> :tu





dgold21 said:


> This guy has been pretty herioc at times :tu


:tpd:


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)




----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

I'm still waiting to hear how they fit... Tom?



Rock Star said:


> :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> I'm still waiting to hear how they fit... Tom?


I dunno Mike...when you gonna let me peel them off you?

 :r


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

bc3po said:


> These folks and all the rest like them!
> 
> 
> 
> :tu


I was about to post that I have no hero till I saw this. Much love to our brothers fighting for us right now.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Shameless "BUMP!":chk


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

Lanthor said:


> To hell with them fellas, buzzards got to eat, same as worms.


:tpd:


----------



## sames (Oct 23, 2007)

The man who got me started into cigars and is always ready to answer any questions. Reviewer on many sites and someone i call a friend. Username is worr lord









Another friend who has answer many of questions for me and can always recommend me something delicious. He sends bombs out to people more than i have fingers and toes. Username is Rahllin


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Here's my recent one!



Kinky Friedman- the Quixotic Candidate for Governor of Texas.

ATL


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

My father and grandfather and this man


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

Martin Brodeur of the New Jersey Devils


----------



## Steve G (Dec 9, 2007)

Mr. Tom Selleck. A great actor and BOTL


----------



## schind (Nov 13, 2007)

havana_lover said:


> << Denny Crane..


Alan Shore


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

eriksson20 said:


>


Mikko...that is just TOO good.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*Charles Haddon Spurgeon:*


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

H. L. Mencken


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Timoteo Ricardo Torres pictured smoking his son's first successful bunch.


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

:ss


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

gamayrouge said:


> :ss


Chuck Norris doesn't smoke cigars...they just burn from fright!
:r


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

My cigar hero is Club Stogie itself. You can find everything here...tips, tricks, reviews,cofee, pipes, nice people, and a good laugh. If the whole world were more like CS it would certainly be a much nicer place to live..:tu


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2007)

*Carlito/Emeril*

The "father" of the greatest cigar in the world, and the funniest chef who enjoys it.


----------



## joshtpa (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Carlito/Emeril*

Here is mine. The greatest in sports ever.


----------



## gwnga (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## TEAK (Sep 26, 2007)

Seanohue said:


> (Flame suit ON)


I got your back with El Rushbo!!!!


ATLHARP said:


> Here's my recent one!
> 
> Kinky Friedman- the Quixotic Candidate for Governor of Texas.
> 
> ATL


Truly a great American hero:ss

My cigar hero that I know personally is buddy of mine, of who I dont have a picture, named Johnny Johnston. He is a retired state park ranger from CT who moved to rural Alabama to retire. He is the picture perfect retired wise guy who is always enjoying a good smoke. He is always jolly and crackin jokes and he enjoys nothing more in life than his family, good friends a good cigar and good bourbon (this came with his move south). He also uses the f bomb more than Tony Montana!!Gotta love this guy:ss


----------



## kdhoffma (May 22, 2007)

Here are some heros from my favorite hockey team, even though they were a little before my time.


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

*Fred Thompson enjoying a fine stogie.:ss*


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

There are many famous and not so famous. This one comes to mind. BTW, Patton, not Scott.


----------



## Travelingdog (May 6, 2006)

here's a hero from generations past> Uncle Miltie:

:ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

gwnga said:


>


Gomez rocked. I'm a die hard Addams Family fan.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

kdhoffma said:


> Here are some heros from my favorite hockey team, even though they were a little before my time.


That pic is awesome, would you mind telling me where I can find it?


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

WyoBob said:


>


Love this picture..If that isnt' a man cave I don't know what is!!
And Bob is a great Club Stogie BOTL.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

kdhoffma said:


> Here are some heros from my favorite hockey team, even though they were a little before my time.


Just ordered a framed 20" print...thanks so much for the link Kevin!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Along with Groucho, Gomez, Clint and most of the others!:ss


----------

